# Do you guys sit on anything while doing hundreds of plugs/switches



## Cory10 (Oct 21, 2015)

I have about 1000 plugs and switches to do here, been just hanging out on my knees or crouching, do you guys sit on anything or just suck it up and power through. I know working from a seated position or whatever is frowned upon but I was curious how everyone else does it.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Cory10 said:


> I have about 1000 plugs and switches to do here, been just hanging out on my knees or crouching, do you guys sit on anything or just suck it up and power through. I know working from a seated position or whatever is frowned upon but I was curious how everyone else does it.


I sit on the back of the guy I tell to do it:laughing:

But seriously, if you have a lot of receptacles to put in, get a mechanic's rolling stool with tool storage underneath. Tell anyone who doesn't like it to get bent.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rolling mechanics seat as well.


----------



## cad99 (Feb 19, 2012)

Walk around placing a device and cover where they need to be. I sit on a bucket I use as a trash so no pickup later. 


Living the dream one nightmare at a time


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

depends on you age/flexibility. if your young and can sit on the floor with your knees crossed, then that will work. otherwise, use what is the most comfortable for you! dont stay in the same position too long!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I sit on one of theses to do the receptacles, stand for the switches. But I'm old and worn out.


----------



## rosebud322 (Nov 2, 2013)

After 38 years of "pluggin and switchin". my knees are shot and the ground is a lot further away than it used to be. I use a standard 5 gallon bucket with a "Bucket Boss" seat and put a few essential items in the bucket to keep it light and to keep from running back out to the truck for supplies. I also have a small box that I move from outlet to outlet and place it under the boxes to catch trash and keep my cordless driver in for convenient use.

Seems to work best for me to keep my tool pouch on as I go from one box to the next in a methodical way. Stand up, kick box to next outlet, grab bucket by handle and move to next outlet, sit down or stand depending on whether it is a high or low outlet, finish "pluggin and switchin" and just keep on truckin. You know the old cheer, " Stand up, sit down, FIGHT, FIGHT, FIGHT ".

Hey, it works for me and it definitely is a lot easier on the knees. Do a good job of laying out all your devices and plates in advance and it will be a breeze.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

I fully believe in a guy using a rolling cart or bucket. Although I did have a boss once who hated it because he thought it "looked bad". He is no longer in business, although it was for other poor decisions.....

I would frown on a cell phone being used before a tool that was designed to stop unneeded physical issues or stress.....

I use a bucket, a box, anything that I can find near me when I feel I need to, but in terms of a multi-family dwelling? Those rolling mechanic carts can't be beat.....

Now, can someone tell me how to stop my lower back from going numb after standing in front of marshaling cabinets on concrete floors?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Those foam gardening kneeling pads from Home Depot are great for the knees. Great while I'm out working on frozen ground. The bucket helps too for lots of plugs indoors.


----------



## luckylerado (Mar 19, 2010)

I like the garden buddy.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Works great.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Monkeyboy said:


> Works great.


 this.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

You won't find me rolling around. i keep this in my truck.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

3xdad said:


> You won't find me rolling around. i keep this in my truck.


Does it hold a 12 pack c/w ice packs ? :laughing:

I have a similar one, actually bought it at the beer store.
Handy for the job, and for camping too.


----------



## johnmarsh11 (Aug 27, 2015)

take a small portable stool and carry it wherever you want to install the sockets.


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2013)

Has anyone tried these?

http://www.tools4flooring.com/racatac-model-01rac-rolling-knee-pads-with-2-casters.html

There's also a chest pad that gives you something to lean into.

http://www.tools4flooring.com/racatac-model-05rcs-chest-support-attachment.html


----------



## Detective (Nov 1, 2013)

Here's one with the chest pad.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Detective said:


> Here's one with the chest pad.


Oh yeah, this too:
http://www.amazon.com/Leather-Breathable-Ball-Gag-Red/dp/B00FNJ9OVE


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I always used a good set of knee pads when installing receptacles. Was able to get more done then the guys on buckets and stools.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Around here you'd be sitting in your car or at the hall. 

I actually worked with an outfit that allowed sitting on a rolling mechanic chair.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Just lay on your stomach and pull yourself around.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

The only time I'd sit on something is maybe cutting in an island plug, where you're gonna be there for a few minutes. Even that doesn't seem right. 
but a foam kneeling pad or knee pads definitely makes for a more comfortable day.


----------



## NitroTurkey (Apr 12, 2011)

our shop provides a setup like this on all jobs over 5000 dollars









i tell all these *&#@ing kids getting into the trade they don't know how much things have changed since the old days when a guy might spend most of his shift on a milk crate.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

We had a guy once that brought in a old person toilet seat riser. He screwed it from underneath to a piece of plywood and threw it on a dolly.

Worked nice all the garbage went in the seat hole and had room on the side for devices plates and tools. It was at a five story apartment building. 

Normally I don't use anything. Just alternate knees or stand and bend over. That goes for cutting in too. Last couple MC jobs, they used the plug in devices and Wago's. Along with push in MC connectors an MCAP cable. They also buy the boxes with mud rings and ground tails already installed. The last thing they probably want to see is someone on a bucket after they spent all the money trying to save time. No one ever says anything if you do sit, as long as you are moving. If you had a cup of coffee to go with it, that would be pushing it. 

For me the last few jobs have been all conduit. No sitting there either. Haven't chased the silver snake in a while. Although last time it was all green.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Knee pads plus rear knee-savers that baseball catchers wear. Makes kneeling and squatting pretty reasonable and it does seem faster than sitting.

Also, get a little battery screwdriver, beats the hell put of doing it by hand


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I never understood the idea that you had to kneel to put receptacles in or else. That was some crap passed down from generation to generation with no real justification. Now, sure if you have one or two to do why sit? But if you're doing a 10000 square foot office or apartment building it's just silly to demand someone kneel for what would amount to hours.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I use the bucket method, it doubles as a trash or tool carrier. The guys that get on their knees to do it might be a little faster for the first half hour or so but it doesn't last long, especially when doing it hours on end.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

freeagnt54 said:


> I use the bucket method, it doubles as a trash or tool carrier. The guys that get on their knees to do it might be a little faster for the first half hour or so but it doesn't last long, especially when doing it hours on end.


I will race you and win. Sitting causes laggage! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I do mostly industrial and ag, but buying one of these kneeling pads has been some of the best money I've ever spent!

http://www.amazon.com/ErgoKneel-Handy-Mats-Mat-II/dp/B00IWZ89UI


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

When doing piece work back in the 80s kneel and you make money . Buckets , creepers etc are nice but slow . If you want to go fast kneel . My knees are toast but and wont stop doing it the fast way and the kids today who think there fast on the fancy new speedy thing get blasted by the old man that they cant catch . They work 8 hrs I work 4 and spend the next 4 telling to go faster or I will fire you . They just learned how to work less and still won't listen . How do I reach these kids !!!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

zac said:


> I will race you and win. Sitting causes laggage!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


I fix the fast guys work a lot. I'd much rather spend an extra hour on a job installing receptacles than two or three pulling them, looking for the F'ed up one.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

I supervised a lot of building projects during my career. Anyone who found a better way of doing something that didn't slow down the process was appreciated. Buckets, rolling seats, kneepads or sitting on the floor was fine as long as it helped move things along.
There may be only one right way, but there are a lot of ways to make it right. I had one guy bring in an automotive creeper. I thought it was a bit odd, but tool bag on one side of him and garbage box on the other side. He left no mess, scooted around quickly and wound up speeding things up. What's funny is that during his lunch break he took it outside to change his oil


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Lol he's just doing too much


----------

